
Ask HN: How would you introduce kids in rural India to computers? - asto21
A friend of mine wants to introduce school kids in rural India to computers and could use some advice.<p>Key questions:<p>- What learning material to use and how to source?<p>- What programming language to start with?<p>- What software to introduce them to?<p>- What games to introduce them to?<p>Key constraints:<p>- The kids don&#x27;t know much English and speak a local language called Odiya. There aren&#x27;t any technical publications&#x2F;resources in Odiya.<p>- Poor internet connectivity.<p>- No computer experts on the school staff.<p>Any other advice&#x2F;help would also be appreciated.
======
dang
This post was killed by a spam filter. Sorry! Those are stricter on new
accounts. We marked your account legit so this won't happen again. Please
repost this so the community has a chance to see it and hopefully contribute
some ideas.

